# 35% off sale extended- Bomber Gear



## Bomber (Feb 28, 2008)

Bomber Gear is extending the “back to School sale”
Skirts and drytops at $35 off!! 
I have been so impressed with how many people have been jumping on this deal that I decided to extend it for another week. Conceder it a stimulus plan for the paddlers.

Thank you all
Rick
www.bombergear.com


----------

